# SPD Hotspots



## PlymSlimCyclist (2 Jun 2014)

Hi folks,

I've just finished my first sportive, and loved every minute of it.
However, it flagged up a major problem, and not sure how to solve/ease it.

I suffer with arthritis in both feet, and use SPD's.
The shoes themselves fit without issue, but the outside of my feet were burning after 45 miles.

At my second feed station I massaged my feet as the pain started, but I continued to suffer as I continued cycling.

To alleviate the pain I tried to unclip on the flats and pedal with the cleat infront of the pedal, but I had to completely stop riding and walk.

Has anyone else had this with SPD shoes? Even just a hotspot, and if so, what did you do?

I've another event at the end of the month, and I'm now considering taking the afternoon off between now and then and getting a bike fit done, as I hope this would help out some of the issues I've made note of.


----------



## Simmer (2 Jun 2014)

Do you allow room for your foot to swell on long rides ? I read on here somewhere about flexing your foot when doing the straps up so they feel a little loose when starting off. It made a big difference to me.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (2 Jun 2014)

I did flex my foot inside as the pain begun, I curled my toes up to make room in the shoe (I'm guessing thats what you mean?).

It didn't help at all, so waited till the next stop and massaged my feet to help and continued on. With only 23 miles remaining, I was too stubborn to give up, but need to sort something for the next sportive, even with it being 4 miles shorter.


----------



## vickster (2 Jun 2014)

I should think the cleats are positioned wrongly. I have had my cleats adjusted as part of a fit, now have pain and numb toes, however, the fitter is adamant that they are in the best position and I just need to get used to my feet being in the best position for efficient cycling

I found adding specialized footbeds helped in the past (I need orthotics too in shoes)


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (2 Jun 2014)

Ahhh, so you share my pain @vickster !

I have orthotics, however mine don't fit the SPD shoes (do yours?), which is a shame.

My cleats are just setup straight against the sole, that's how my LBS set them up, which is fine for my commute, but seemingly for longer distances it's not great


----------



## vickster (2 Jun 2014)

I've not tried orthotics in my cycling shoes, I use the specialized footbeds. 

Look online as to where the cleat s should be, against the knobbly bit below big toe and pointing in the same way as your feet hang naturally

At the moment, my feet start to gripe after 10 miles, but frankly the least of my ails right now

Can you get a shoe fitting if not a whole bike fit. I wonder if swelling feet might be your issue especially now the weather is warmer, if you are ok with short runs


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (2 Jun 2014)

I'll have a look at the footbeds, I'm willing to give anything a try. 

I'm wide footed, so my orthotics can't fit inside my shoes. 

When I got to the first station, I was absolutely fine, was happy with the time, and was enjoying myself too, just a shame about afterwards.
I'm going to ring the shop which does the bike fit, and will ask if they can look at the shoes, see if they can help on that side of things. Hopefully the rest of it, will help.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jun 2014)

I used to get hot spots till i moved my cleats back a bit , you could also look at a pedal with a bigger foot plate if your using something like m520s to spread the pressure a bit , i like single sided A530`s /A600`s or double sided m530`s .


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (3 Jun 2014)

I'm not sure what pedals I currently have, but I can find out easily enough.

Thank you though @cyberknight , will see if the shop doing the bike fit can look at the cleats and things, as don't want knee issues or more continued pain in my feet for long events, as was hoping to do audaxing and more long distance events.


----------



## srw (3 Jun 2014)

Are your soles stiff enough? One of my pairs of shoes has very rigid soles and I can go all day without hotspots. The other pair is slightly flexible and gives rise to hot feet after about 50 miles.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (3 Jun 2014)

They're Shimano shoes, not sure of the model at the minute, as in work, but will get back to you with them tonight.
I'd assume they'd be rigid enough, being Shimano though.

I've not felt any flexibility within the shoe when walking or riding though, not that I tend to try and flex them though.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2014)

srw said:


> Are your soles stiff enough? One of my pairs of shoes has very rigid soles and I can go all day without hotspots. The other pair is slightly flexible and gives rise to hot feet after about 50 miles.




Yup, get this with different shoes too. Both Specialized. The more stiffer BG Sports are fine over long distances and harder riding, the Spesh Touring not so.


----------



## martint235 (3 Jun 2014)

I got really, really bad hotspots on LEL last year. Kind folk on here were suggesting solutions which I was trying out at each control.

Some things:


If your shoes have multiple fastenings (most do) loosen the front ones. You only really need the one closest to your ankle to be tight
Once you've got hot foot, it's incredibly difficult to get rid of during that ride. I found that covering the soles of my feet in Savlon provided 10 - 20 miles of limited relief. It's not great, doesn't kill the pain completely but will get you home.
Move your cleats. They are probably in the optimum place for your cycling style so this is a limited solution but it will get you home. I found that moving them as far back as I could helped a little.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (3 Jun 2014)

Thank you Martin. Will definitely give the savlon option a try, not a bad thing to carry in my saddle bag, and won't be too much of a hassle to undo my shoes, shove some on my foot and give it a try 

I'm going to give Vickster's insoles a try, found a few online, but it's making sure they suit my need. Plus, have spoken to the bike shop which'll do my bike fit, and he's said he'll happily look at the feet aspect for me.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jun 2014)

Double check that the ball of your foot is directly over the axel of the pedal. Happened to me, thought it was set up, checked and triple checked, but should have checked again. Feet slightly too far forward (mm) so moved the cleats back slightly. It won't affect the knees. You also need to make sure the angle of the cleat falls into your natural foot position - thats where knee trouble can start.


----------



## doog (4 Jun 2014)

I get hot foot on my right small toe and always have done irrespective of shoe . Im now looking at socks, anyone tried 1000 mile socks or similar ?


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (4 Jun 2014)

Cheers fossyant. The LBS just put the cleats on and never checked footfall etc, but I'm comfortable for certain rides (under 45 miles), just not over.
I'm using the event as a baseline, anything I can find now, will mean I can learn from it and correct it for next time, such as my feet. 

With being out tonight, I didn't manage to look at more footbeds, but have seen a few I need to look into, plus need to find a date I can take the afternoon off to do the bike fit, and that's about it really. Oh, and the fact I definitely need a buff or cotton hat to wick sweat, and some after ride skin repair cream.


----------



## Acesand8s (4 Jun 2014)

I found the tighter my shoe was over all, smaller fit and tight straps, then after giving them a break in period they feel fine. Even after a century.


----------



## stephec (5 Jun 2014)

I had this a year or two ago and read how it could be related to staying on the saddle for too long.

Apparently a nerve runs through your bottom down to each foot, and it's wise to get out of the saddle periodically to relieve pressure on it.


----------



## Acesand8s (5 Jun 2014)

stephec said:


> I had this a year or two ago and read how it could be related to staying on the saddle for too long.
> 
> Apparently a nerve runs through your bottom down to each foot, and it's wise to get out of the saddle periodically to relieve pressure on it.


That is very true, your nerves are the longest cells in your body.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (7 Jun 2014)

My shoes are Shimano M064's, which according to Chain Reaction, they're medium stiffness for the sole.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/shimano-m064-mtb-spd-shoes-2014/rp-prod69966


----------



## martint235 (7 Jun 2014)

My hotspots returned today after about 120 miles. It only seemed to affect the little toe on my right foot. So still looking for a solution.


----------



## Klassikbike (11 Jun 2014)

Is the pain on both feet? If not a cleat spacer or a single insole might help. The majority have legs with different lenghts. Maybe your shoes are not wide enough? Shimanos exist I think in both normal and wide. As everyone else suggested try different positions on your cleats to see if this resolves the problem.


----------



## montage (11 Jun 2014)

martint235 said:


> My hotspots returned today after about 120 miles. It only seemed to affect the little toe on my right foot. So still looking for a solution.



I have never had issues, moved my cleats outwards (to bring my foot in towards the bike) a little and hots spots began to appear. If they persist I shall move the cleats back out. I use speedplays which have good side to side movement, I am not sure about other systems.


----------

